# Niente Governo Bersani, Napolitano avvia nuove verifiche



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

Aggiornamento 28 marzo 
Napolitano si riserva per nuove verifiche 


Aggiornamento 22 marzo
Conferito l'incarico esplorativo a Bersani.


Dal sito Ansa: Bersani convocato per le 17 al Quirinale.


Aggiornamento 21 marzo
Napolitano: "Ora le mie decisioni"
La Repubblica


Le dichiarazioni del Capo dello Stato riportate dall'Ansa: "Mi auguro ancora che sia possibile giungere oggi all'elezione dei Presidenti" delle Camere e "all'attribuzione di tutti gli incarichi istituzionali, in un clima di condivisione della responsabilità di favorire - dopo le elezioni del 24 febbraio e sulla base dei risultati che ne sono scaturiti - l'avvio di una costruttiva dialettica democratica e di una feconda attività parlamentare". 

"E' importante che in sede europea, e nell'esercizio di ogni iniziativa possibile e necessaria specie per l'economia e l'occupazione, il governo conservi la guida autorevole di Mario Monti fino all'insediamento del nuovo governo (per la cui formazione inizierò le consultazioni di rito mercoledì 20)".

"L'abbandono, in questo momento, da parte del presidente Monti, della guida del governo, genererebbe inoltre problemi istituzionali senza precedenti e di difficile soluzione. Apprezzo pertanto il senso di responsabilità e spirito di sacrificio con cui egli porterà a completamento la missione di governo assunta nel novembre 2011".


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

Con l'elezione dei presidenti di Camera e Senato Napolitano può avviare le consultazioni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Marzo 2013)

Chissà cosa salta fuori.
Ieri avevo letto che c'era una trattativa del PD con la lega per i voti di fiducia, con i voti di monti e della lega al senato si avrebbe la maggioranza necessaria per il governo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa salta fuori.
> Ieri avevo letto che c'era una trattativa del PD con la lega per i voti di fiducia, con i voti di monti e della lega al senato si avrebbe la maggioranza necessaria per il governo



Un Governo dovrà pur nascere e se il M5S continua ad isolarsi non rimane che cercare altre strade.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Primo giorno di consultazioni: Vendola: "L'incarico a Bersani"

La Repubblica


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Silvio Berlusconi Studio Aperto: "Domani mi recherò come leader della coalizione al Quirinale e confermerò che per uscire dalla recessione occorrono interventi forti. Solo un governo stabile e autorevole di concordia nazionale che scaturisca da un collaborazione Pdl-Pd può realizzare interventi nell'interesse del Paese".


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Secondo il Fatto Quotidiano per ottenere il nulla osta del M5S si potrebbe arrivare ad un incarico a Piero Grasso.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Dal sito Ansa: Il M5S chiede l'incarico per formare il nuovo Governo e in alternativa la Commissione di Vigilanza e il Copasir.


----------



## Hell Krusty (21 Marzo 2013)

Il Copasir a questi incompetenti? Sarebbero capaci di pubblicare i nomi degli agenti dei servizi segreti su Facebook...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Da Il Fatto Quotidiano, Grillo: "Non a un Governo con Grasso".

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Il Copasir a questi incompetenti? Sarebbero capaci di pubblicare i nomi degli agenti dei servizi segreti su Facebook...



...magari poi chiedono sedute pubbliche dei servizi segreti.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



Non capisco perché il M5S non voglia appoggiare, per esempio, un governo Bersani e poi chieda di avere l'incarico di Governo senza dire quali forze poi dovrebbero votare loro la fiducia. Mi sembra pura demagogia.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Da La Repubblica, Berluconi "Esecutivo PD-PDL".


----------



## Hell Krusty (21 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>


Partito che ha preso più voti: FALSO. A meno che gli italiani all'estero non siano da considerare italiani.
E per il resto, a parte qualcosa, i 20 punti sono delirio puro.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Partito che ha preso più voti: FALSO. A meno che gli italiani all'estero non siano da considerare italiani.
> E per il resto, a parte qualcosa, i 20 punti sono delirio puro.




Se ci fosse, per esempio, l'impignorabilità della prima casa quale banca concederebbe un mutuo?


----------



## Hell Krusty (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse, per esempio, l'impignorabilità della prima casa quale banca concederebbe un mutuo?



Oppure: una sola rete Rai. La Rai ha circa 12000 dipendenti. Più della metà sarebbero di troppo per una sola rete.
Accesso a internet gratuito. E le compagnie telefoniche quindi dovranno fare beneficenza?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Oppure: una sola rete Rai. La Rai ha circa 12000 dipendenti. Più della metà sarebbero di troppo per una sola rete.
> Accesso a internet gratuito. E le compagnie telefoniche quindi dovranno fare beneficenza?



....onestamente, per me, diversi punti sono fuori dal mondo.


----------



## Hell Krusty (21 Marzo 2013)

E guarda caso l'evasore Grillo non nomina mai misure anti evasione fiscale, che vale 120 mld all'anno.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> E guarda caso l'evasore Grillo non nomina mai misure anti evasione fiscale, che vale 120 mld all'anno.



Non so se sia un evasore ma è vero che non pare esservi traccia di tale argomento.

I 20 punti:
1) Reddito di cittadinanza; 
2) Misure immediate per il rilancio della piccola e media impresa; 
3) Legge anticorruzione; 
4) Informatizzazione e semplificazione dello Stato; 
5) Abolizione dei contributi pubblici ai partiti; 
6) Istituzione di un 'politometro' per verificare arricchimenti illeciti dei politici negli ultimi 20 anni; 
7) Referendum propositivo e senza quorum; 
8) Referendum sulla permanenza nell'euro; 
9) Obbligo di discussione di ogni legge di iniziativa popolare in Parlamento con voto palese; 
10) Una sola rete televisiva pubblica, senza pubblicità, indipendente dai partiti; 
11) Elezione diretta dei parlamentari alla Camera e al Senato; 
12) Massimo di due mandati elettivi; 
13) Legge sul conflitto di interessi; 
14) Ripristino dei fondi tagliati alla Sanità e alla Scuola pubblica; 
15) Abolizione dei finanziamenti diretti e indiretti ai giornali; 
16) Accesso gratuito alla Rete per cittadinanza; 
17) Abolizione dell'IMU sulla prima casa; 
18) Non pignorabilità della prima casa; 
19) Eliminazione delle Province; 
20) Abolizione di Equitalia.


----------



## Hell Krusty (21 Marzo 2013)

E del 38% di disoccupazione giovanile? Chi se ne frega? E' più importante eliminare le reti rai? Questi sono matti...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....onestamente, per me, diversi punti sono fuori dal mondo.



A volte le idee utopiche servono per andare avanti, anche senza che vengano raggiunte.


----------



## smallball (21 Marzo 2013)

ci si potrebbe essere un incarico al presidente del senato Grasso,con la probabile uscita di scena di Bersani

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ci si potrebbe essere un incarico al presidente del senato Grasso,con la probabile uscita di scena di Bersani


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> E del 38% di disoccupazione giovanile? Chi se ne frega? E' più importante eliminare le reti rai? Questi sono matti...



:O .. per cortesia dai sei una persona intelligente evitiamo le cose buttate li ... la rete rai come altri 13098403928423 problemi sono una piccola goccia che insieme ad altre potrebbe riempire il mare ... 

per la storia dell evasore se è vera vorrei vedere qualche documentazione ... 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Oppure: una sola rete Rai. La Rai ha circa 12000 dipendenti. Più della metà sarebbero di troppo per una sola rete.
> Accesso a internet gratuito. E le compagnie telefoniche quindi dovranno fare beneficenza?



Vero , però .... 

TG5 fatto con 40 persone , TG1 fatto con 300 persone ... forse c'è qualcosa che non va ...

Accesso ad internet.. non saprei ..probabilmente hai ragione


----------



## jaws (21 Marzo 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> E guarda caso l'evasore Grillo non nomina mai misure anti evasione fiscale, che vale 120 mld all'anno.



Non solo non propone misure anti evasione ma tra i punti c'è la chiusura di equitalia; così sarebbe anche molto più difficile recuperare beni di eventuali evasori...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A volte le idee utopiche servono per andare avanti, anche senza che vengano raggiunte.



Darren, come sai bene, il bilancio dello Stato non si fa con le utopie.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren, come sai bene, il bilancio dello Stato non si fa con le utopie.



No, ma portano cambiamenti.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No, ma portano cambiamenti.




Quali punti del programma del M5S pensi siano tali?


----------



## jaws (21 Marzo 2013)

Una breve revisione di questi punti:

1) Reddito di cittadinanza; _con quali soldi?_ 
2) Misure immediate per il rilancio della piccola e media impresa; _Generico al massimo, vuol dire tutto e niente_
3) Legge anticorruzione; _Ok_
4) Informatizzazione e semplificazione dello Stato; _Ok_
5) Abolizione dei contributi pubblici ai partiti; _Non sono daccordo ma se ne può discutere_
6) Istituzione di un 'politometro' per verificare arricchimenti illeciti dei politici negli ultimi 20 anni; _Populismo_
7) Referendum propositivo e senza quorum; _Sarebbe una pazzia_
8) Referendum sulla permanenza nell'euro; _vedi sopra_
9) Obbligo di discussione di ogni legge di iniziativa popolare in Parlamento con voto palese; 
10) Una sola rete televisiva pubblica, senza pubblicità, indipendente dai partiti; _Mi fa pensare alle dittature_
11) Elezione diretta dei parlamentari alla Camera e al Senato; _Quindi cambio della legge elettorale? In tal caso se ne può parlare_
12) Massimo di due mandati elettivi; _massimo 2 consecutivi o 2 in tutto? Nel secondo caso sono contrario_
13) Legge sul conflitto di interessi; _Ok_
14) Ripristino dei fondi tagliati alla Sanità e alla Scuola pubblica; _Con quali soldi_ 
15) Abolizione dei finanziamenti diretti e indiretti ai giornali; _Vedi punto sulla rai_
16) Accesso gratuito alla Rete per cittadinanza; _e i costi chi li paga?_
17) Abolizione dell'IMU sulla prima casa; _con quali fondi?_
18) Non pignorabilità della prima casa; _e perche mai?_
19) Eliminazione delle Province; _Se ne può parlare_
20) Abolizione di Equitalia. _E andiamo a favorire gli evasori..._


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quali punti del programma del M5S pensi siano tali?



No no io non discutevo sul programma in se, il mio era un discorso limitato all'utilità di idee utopiche. 

Poi beh per quanto riguarda il programma direi che molti punti siano attualmente infattibili, in primis il reddito di cittadinanza.


----------



## runner (21 Marzo 2013)

allora ragazzi i unti del programma del M5S puntano un po' troppo in alto e questo lo sanno tutti, ma senza troppi sprechi e attivando dei circuiti economici virtuosi si può tranquillamente arrivare ad avere una nazione decente che fa quello che è giusto fare e non gli interessi di una oligarchia finanziaria ristretta

secondo voi si può leggermente cambiare le cose in meglio se non ti siedi in parlamento e cerchi di dare una ventata d' aria fresca?

pensate che per convincere i partiti a essere più etici ci vogliano i "talk show" o gli editoriali sui giornali?
oppure una massiccia presenza di chi è stanco di vedere dei presuntuosi giocare con i nostri soldi?


----------



## Livestrong (21 Marzo 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Partito che ha preso più voti: FALSO. A meno che gli italiani all'estero non siano da considerare italiani.
> E per il resto, a parte qualcosa, i 20 punti sono delirio puro.



Gli italiani all'estero non dovrebbero votare, é una delle tante boiate che succedono in italia


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> allora ragazzi i unti del programma del m5s puntano un po' troppo in alto e questo lo sanno tutti, ma senza troppi sprechi e attivando dei circuiti economici virtuosi si può tranquillamente arrivare ad avere una nazione decente che fa quello che è giusto fare e non gli interessi di una oligarchia finanziaria ristretta
> 
> secondo voi si può leggermente cambiare le cose in meglio se non ti siedi in parlamento e cerchi di dare una ventata d' aria fresca?
> 
> ...



esatto!


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Una breve revisione di questi punti:
> 
> 1) Reddito di cittadinanza; _con quali soldi?_
> 2) Misure immediate per il rilancio della piccola e media impresa; _Generico al massimo, vuol dire tutto e niente_
> ...





Dico la mia:

Una breve revisione di questi punti:

1) Reddito di cittadinanza; con quali soldi? -* non è un problema solo di soldi.*

2) Misure immediate per il rilancio della piccola e media impresa; Generico al massimo, vuol dire tutto e niente - *condivido, generico*.

3) Legge anticorruzione; Ok -* da fare subito*

4) Informatizzazione e semplificazione dello Stato; Ok - *da attuare subito*

5) Abolizione dei contributi pubblici ai partiti; Non sono daccordo ma se ne può discutere - *ridimensionamento non abolizione totale*

6) Istituzione di un 'politometro' per verificare arricchimenti illeciti dei politici negli ultimi 20 anni; Populismo - *impossibile* 

7) Referendum propositivo e senza quorum; Sarebbe una pazzia - *ingestibile*

8) Referendum sulla permanenza nell'euro; vedi sopra - *un suicidio* 

9) Obbligo di discussione di ogni legge di iniziativa popolare in Parlamento con voto palese; - *ok*

10) Una sola rete televisiva pubblica, senza pubblicità, indipendente dai partiti; Mi fa pensare alle dittature - *da noi anche una sola rete* *sarebbe in mano ad un partito*

11) Elezione diretta dei parlamentari alla Camera e al Senato; Quindi cambio della legge elettorale? In tal caso se ne può parlare - *non* *c'è accordo per una nuova legge elettorale*

12) Massimo di due mandati elettivi; massimo 2 consecutivi o 2 in tutto? Nel secondo caso sono contrario - *non sono d'accordo. Perché non distingue chi governa bene da chi governa male.*

13) Legge sul conflitto di interessi; Ok - *da fare ma non punitiva*

14) Ripristino dei fondi tagliati alla Sanità e alla Scuola pubblica; Con quali soldi - *concordo non ci sono soldi.*

15) Abolizione dei finanziamenti diretti e indiretti ai giornali; Vedi punto sulla rai - *vanno rivisti non aboliti del tutto*

16) Accesso gratuito alla Rete per cittadinanza; e i costi chi li paga? - *appunto*

17) Abolizione dell'IMU sulla prima casa; con quali fondi? - *giusto, i fondi dalla lotta all'evasione...*

18) Non pignorabilità della prima casa; e perche mai? - *crollo nella concessione dei mutui*

19) Eliminazione delle Province; Se ne può parlare - *da fare subito* 

20) Abolizione di Equitalia. E andiamo a favorire gli evasori... - *misura pericolosa*

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No no io non discutevo sul programma in se, il mio era un discorso limitato all'utilità di idee utopiche.
> 
> Poi beh per quanto riguarda il programma direi che molti punti siano attualmente infattibili, in primis il reddito di cittadinanza.




Secondo me il M5S non dovrebbe sprecare l'occasione storica di poter incidere sulle scelte di un futuro Governo perché alcune misure le potrebbe attuare.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non so se sia un evasore ma è vero che non pare esservi traccia di tale argomento.
> 
> I 20 punti:
> 1) Reddito di cittadinanza; *1.000 euro per 60 milioni di persone vuol dire 60 miliardi l'anno. Ok.*
> ...



Soliti deliri.

Ho letto molti punti sulle tematiche chiave, tipo la disoccupazione, le tasse, la crescita.

- - - Updated - - -



runner ha scritto:


> allora ragazzi i unti del programma del M5S puntano un po' troppo in alto e questo lo sanno tutti, ma senza troppi sprechi e attivando dei circuiti economici virtuosi si può tranquillamente arrivare ad avere una nazione decente che fa quello che è giusto fare e non gli interessi di una oligarchia finanziaria ristretta
> 
> secondo voi si può leggermente cambiare le cose in meglio se non ti siedi in parlamento e cerchi di dare una ventata d' aria fresca?
> 
> ...



C'è una differenzia sostanziale fra "puntare troppo in alto" e fare danni.






Un megaedit: ma i famosi 1.000 euro da cittadinanza sono all'anno o al mese? Vi prego ditemi al mese.


----------



## jaws (21 Marzo 2013)

Ma comunque molti di quelli che hanno votato il M5S hanno dichiarato di aver dato un voto di protesta, quindi il programma non era importante, l'importante era protestare.
Ora quello che spero è che questa gente capisca che protestare è un conto, governare è tutt'altra cosa e che al prossimo voto capiscano che il voto di protesta è una pazzia, si va a votare per scegliere qualcuno che ci governi e stiamo vedendo tutti che loro non sono per niente in grado


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma comunque molti di quelli che hanno votato il M5S hanno dichiarato di aver dato un voto di protesta, quindi il programma non era importante, l'importante era protestare.
> Ora quello che spero è che questa gente capisca che protestare è un conto, governare è tutt'altra cosa e che al prossimo voto capiscano che il voto di protesta è una pazzia, si va a votare per scegliere qualcuno che ci governi e stiamo vedendo tutti che loro non sono per niente in grado



ok ipotizziamo che il tuo ragionamento possa stare in piedi... indicami una possibile forza politica da votare


----------



## Hell Krusty (21 Marzo 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Soliti deliri.
> 
> Ho letto molti punti sulle tematiche chiave, tipo la disoccupazione, le tasse, la crescita.
> 
> ...



Al mese! Per dire, a mio fratello converrebbe stare a casa e beccarsi i 1000€ piuttosto che svegliarsi alle 6.45 per uno stipendio inferiore...


----------



## jaws (21 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ok ipotizziamo che il tuo ragionamento possa stare in piedi... indicami una possibile forza politica da votare



Io sono abituato a votare le persone più che i partiti, quindi se sarà Possibile ti dico Renzi, senza dubbio


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Io sono abituato a votare le persone più che i partiti, quindi se sarà Possibile ti dico Renzi, senza dubbio



Cioè fammi capire ahahha sono 3 mesi che come ragione di vita hai insultare il M5S e poi mi dici che voti Renzi che ha l'80% del programma identico al M5S ? ...

o non hai chiaro il programma di Renzi o quello del M5S


----------



## jaws (21 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fammi capire ahahha sono 3 mesi che come ragione di vita hai insultare il M5S e poi mi dici che voti Renzi che ha l'80% del programma identico al M5S ? ...
> 
> o non hai chiaro il programma di Renzi o quello del M5S



C'è una grossa differenza però, Renzi a differenza di Grillo non è pazzo.


P.S. poca confidenza, le mie ragioni di vita non le conosci...


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Marzo 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Al mese! Per dire, a mio fratello converrebbe stare a casa e beccarsi i 1000€ piuttosto che svegliarsi alle 6.45 per uno stipendio inferiore...



Marò che figata!

60 milioni di anime con la cittadinanza italiana, per 12, per 1.000? 720 miliardi di euro all'anno!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

- - - Updated - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fammi capire ahahha sono 3 mesi che come ragione di vita hai insultare il M5S e poi mi dici che voti Renzi che ha l'80% del programma identico al M5S ? ...
> 
> o non hai chiaro il programma di Renzi o quello del M5S



Lollo qual è il programma di renzi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> C'è una grossa differenza però, Renzi a differenza di Grillo non è pazzo.



Ma che giustificazione è ?? hahaha ... che poi pazzo è relativo.. cosa significa pazzo ??? intendi visionario ... si è un visionario ... ma il suo essere pazzo visionario ha cambiato ed è una dato di fatto la testa delle persone di questo paese e sta cambiando la politica...


----------



## Hell Krusty (21 Marzo 2013)

Incredibile. Discorso delirante. Il governo deve essere affidato a loro perchè hanno la maggioranza ASSOLUTA dei voti, che è data dai voti al M5S + gli astenuti. Boh. Perchè gli astenuti non hanno votato perchè non volevano votare i partiti.
A parte che facendo i conti non è neanche vero (M5S+astenuti = 20.323.071 su un totale di aventi diritto di 46.905.154 sono evidentemente meno del 50%), si può facilmente ribaltare l'analisi: l'81.5% degli aventi diritto non ha votato M5S...


----------



## jaws (21 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che giustificazione è ?? hahaha ... che poi pazzo è relativo.. cosa significa pazzo ??? intendi visionario ... si è un visionario ... ma il suo essere pazzo visionario ha cambiato ed è una dato di fatto la testa delle persone di questo paese e sta cambiando la politica...



Non intendo visionario, per pazzo intendo che è pericoloso


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non intendo visionario, per pazzo intendo che è pericoloso



:O ... dai non esageriamo , va bene il dibattito politico e mi piace anche farci su 2 risate ma pazzo non esageriamo.. è un visionario..quello si .. ma pazzo non direi.. 

sono piu pazzi il 30% degli italiani che hanno rivotato il nano.. quelli si che sono pazzi disinformati

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Discorso delirante. Il governo deve essere affidato a loro perchè hanno la maggioranza ASSOLUTA dei voti, che è data dai voti al M5S + gli astenuti. Boh. Perchè gli astenuti non hanno votato perchè non volevano votare i partiti.
> A parte che facendo i conti non è neanche vero (M5S+astenuti = 20.323.071 su un totale di aventi diritto di 46.905.154 sono evidentemente meno del 50%), si può facilmente ribaltare l'analisi: l'81.5% degli aventi diritto non ha votato M5S...



Hhahaha mi fai stra ridere per come te la prendi ahaha ... .... 
Ma che ti ha fatto Grillo ti ha rubato il casa negli anni 80 ?? ... <3


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> :O ... dai non esageriamo , va bene il dibattito politico e mi piace anche farci su 2 risate ma pazzo non esageriamo.. è un visionario..quello si .. ma pazzo non direi..
> 
> sono piu pazzi il 30% degli italiani che hanno rivotato il nano.. quelli si che sono pazzi disinformati
> 
> ...



Non ho capito. Uno che crede di gestire i dati sensibili delle banche mondiali con un Ipad e che pensa non sia importante sapere come attuare un programma, perchè dieci anni fa non si poteva ipotizzare di far i gormiti in 3 d con una stampante, per te non è pazzo?


----------



## jaws (21 Marzo 2013)

Per me tra chi vota Grillo e chi vota Berlusconi non c'è nessuna differenza se non forse l'età.
Probabilmente i figli di quelli che votavano Berlusconi nel '94 adesso votano Grillo


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Per me tra chi vota Grillo e chi vota Berlusconi non c'è nessuna differenza se non forse l'età.
> Probabilmente i figli di quelli che votavano Berlusconi nel '94 adesso votano Grillo



La tua opinione opinabile ma è la tua opinione.. c'è pure chi è convinto che dopo la morte ci siano 12 vergini in paradiso... ogni persona ha le proprio convinzioni è il bello della vita...

che vuoi che ti dica... se arrivi a pensare queste cose siamo su 2 pianeti completamente diversi... tu pensa che io odio Berlusconi.. e voto il 5 stelle.. fai te..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non ho capito. Uno che crede di gestire i dati sensibili delle banche mondiali con un Ipad e che pensa non sia importante sapere come attuare un programma, perchè dieci anni fa non si poteva ipotizzare di far i gormiti in 3 d con una stampante, per te non è pazzo?



Ma quello che dice non devi prenderlo alla lettera.. è ovvio che è un provocatore.. infatti non ci va lui in palramento ma ci vanno i ragazzi del 5 stelle... 

lui è un provocatore un ESAGERATORE.... non dovete pensare che quyello che dice sia la verità al 100 % .. lui smuove le masse ... poi da li a GOVERNARE c'è un abisso


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La tua opinione opinabile ma è la tua opinione.. c'è pure chi è convinto che dopo la morte ci siano 12 vergini in paradiso... ogni persona ha le proprio convinzioni è il bello della vita...
> 
> che vuoi che ti dica... se arrivi a pensare queste cose siamo su 2 pianeti completamente diversi... tu pensa che io odio Berlusconi.. e voto il 5 stelle.. fai te..
> 
> ...



Continuo a non capire. Il programma è un'esagerazione? E poi non ci va lui, ma poi cazzia se i grillini votano come vogliono?
E se anche così fosse, che devo fare, un atto di fede a credere in gente a cui però non devo credere letteralmente?

Devo credere in loro, non in quello che dicono, soprattutto perchè o dicono cose a caso, o non dicono (perchè imbavagliati, grossomodo)? 

Non so...


----------



## jaws (21 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> lui è un provocatore un ESAGERATORE.... non dovete pensare che quello che dice sia la verità al 100 % .. lui smuove le masse ... poi *da li a GOVERNARE c'è un abisso*



Esatto, su questo siamo daccordo


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire. Il programma è un'esagerazione? E poi non ci va lui, ma poi cazzia se i grillini votano come vogliono?
> E se anche così fosse, che devo fare, un atto di fede a credere in gente a cui però non devo credere letteralmente?
> 
> Devo credere in loro, non in quello che dicono, soprattutto perchè o dicono cose a caso, o non dicono (perchè imbavagliati, grossomodo)?
> ...


Andiamo con ordine: 
Il programma è un'esagerazione? Si , il programma è un punto di partenza per smuovere .. poi si affinerà con il tempo 
poi non ci va lui ? No lui non ci va è soltanto un simbolo del 5 stelle è andato dal Napule solo perchè erano anni che volev aandarci 
poi cazzia se i grillini votano come vogliono? No , i ragazzi del moVimento votano TUTTI per maggioranza 

Devo credere in loro, non in quello che dicono, soprattutto perchè o dicono cose a caso, o non dicono (perchè imbavagliati, grossomodo)? è ????


----------



## jaws (21 Marzo 2013)

Hanno un programma che però non va preso alla lettera, hanno chiesto di formare un governo ma non si sa bene chi questo governo dovrebbe guidarlo.
Ma allora su che basi dovrei votarli?


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Andiamo con ordine:
> Il programma è un'esagerazione? Si , il programma è un punto di partenza per smuovere .. poi si affinerà con il tempo
> poi non ci va lui ? No lui non ci va è soltanto un simbolo del 5 stelle è andato dal Napule solo perchè erano anni che volev aandarci
> poi cazzia se i grillini votano come vogliono? No , i ragazzi del moVimento votano TUTTI per maggioranza
> ...



Ma cosa vuol dire che è un punto di partenza per smuovere?

Allora vale per tutti. Domani io scrivo che brucio le case a tutti i mafiosi d'Italia, tanto serve per smuovere.

Ma dai Lollo su...

Davvero, mi sforzo, ci provo a ragionar con te, ma tu qui stai facendo parte di una setta religiosa non di una forza politica...

- - - Updated - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Hanno un programma che però non va preso alla lettera, hanno chiesto di formare un governo ma non si sa bene chi questo governo dovrebbe guidarlo.
> Ma allora su che basi dovrei votarli?



Devi CREDERE.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Marzo 2013)

Entro solo nel merito del reddito di cittadinanza, Grillo ha spiegato quello che intende per reddito di cittadinanza, non si parla di soldi a tutti, sostanzialmente parla di un sussidio di disoccupazione nei fatti, dove il centro di collocamento ti fa tot proposte di lavoro, se le rifiuti niente sussidio. Ma nonostante la chiarezza di questa cosa ogni volta si continua a dire mille euro per 60 milioni... 
Si può non essere d'accordo e dire che è una ******, quello che non sopporto però è ogni volta usare dati falsamente per tirare acqua al proprio mulino

Grillo : reddito di cittadinanza 1000

Fino a poco tempo fa sembrava una pazzia, ma noto già che nell'ultimo periodo anche nei talk show vecchi politici hanno detto che se fatto in un certo modo qualcosa di reale si può fare.
Già solo queste affermazioni sono vittorie, prima *******, ora si può pensare a un'idea di questo tipo...
Ovviamente non si parla di dare mille euro a tutti, quella alla fine è la classica sparata, ma intanto esaspero il concetto, butto il tema di forza e si inizia a discutere della cosa. 
Se un giovane non ha famiglia magari piglia 500€, un disoccupato con famiglia di più. Si può partire solo per una fascia di età e vedere come funziona, le possibilità sono tantissime...
Un sussidio di questo tipo poi potrebbe implicare l'abolizione della cassa integrazione e parliamo di miliardi di €
Edit


runner ha scritto:


> allora ragazzi i unti del programma del M5S puntano un po' troppo in alto e questo lo sanno tutti, ma senza troppi sprechi e attivando dei circuiti economici virtuosi si può tranquillamente arrivare ad avere una nazione decente che fa quello che è giusto fare e non gli interessi di una oligarchia finanziaria ristretta
> 
> secondo voi si può leggermente cambiare le cose in meglio se non ti siedi in parlamento e cerchi di dare una ventata d' aria fresca?
> 
> ...


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Entro solo nel merito del reddito di cittadinanza, Grillo ha spiegato quello che intende per reddito di cittadinanza, non si parla di soldi a tutti, sostanzialmente parla di un sussidio di disoccupazione nei fatti, dove il centro di collocamento ti fa la tot proposte di lavoro, se le rifiuti niente sussidio. Ma nonostante la chiarezza di questa cosa ogni volta si continua a dire mille euro per 60 milioni...
> Si può non essere d'accordo e dire che è una ******, quello che non sopporto però è ogni volta usare dati falsamente per tirare acqua al proprio mulino
> 
> Grillo : reddito di cittadinanza 1000
> ...


Ma il sussidio di disoccupazione esiste già e funziona esattamente come descritto. Di che parliamo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Marzo 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma il sussidio di disoccupazione esiste già e funziona esattamente come descritto. Di che parliamo?



Non bisogna aver lavorato tot tempo e versato dei contributi prima scusa? A me non pare che sia la stessa cosa.
Io la sapevo così



> L'indennità di disoccupazione può essere chiesta da chi ha almeno un anno di contributi versati negli ultimi 2 anni.




Disoccupazione ordinaria dal sito dell'inps



> il lavoratore per avere diritto all'indennità deve essere in possesso dei seguenti requisiti:
> *almeno 52 settimane di contribuzione* nei due anni che precedono la data di cessazione del rapporto di lavoro;
> *almeno 2 anni di assicurazione per la disoccupazione involontaria*, vale a dire almeno un contributo settimanale versato prima del biennio precedente la domanda;
> dichiarazione, effettuata presso il Centro per l’Impiego competente, di disponibilità allo svolgimento di attività lavorativa.
> ...



A me non sembra uguale...
Riedit

Aggiungo anche altri dettagli, sempre sito inps





> Quanto spetta
> 
> Per la disoccupazione in pagamento dal 1° gennaio 2008, l’indennità di disoccupazione ordinaria è pari al 60% della retribuzione – percepita nei tre mesi precedenti la fine del rapporto di lavoro – per i primi 6 mesi, al 50% per il settimo e ottavo mese e al 40% per i mesi successivi.






> Per quanto tempo
> 
> Dal 1° gennaio 2008 l’indennità di disoccupazione ordinaria viene corrisposta per un periodo di 8 mesi, che diventano 12 se il disoccupato ha un’età pari o superiore a 50. anni (L’età da considerare è quella posseduta dal lavoratore al momento della cessazione del rapporto di lavoro).


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Come ho sempre detto massimo rispetto per il M5S e per chi simpatizza per tale movimento ma ho la sensazione che Grillo e Casaleggio propongano un programma volutamente inaccettabile (e di fatto irrealizzabile) da qualsiasi altra forza politica mirando (in realtà) solo alla propria crescita presso i tanti scontenti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto massimo rispetto per il M5S e per chi simpatizza per tale movimento ma ho la sensazione che Grillo e Casaleggio propongano un programma volutamente inaccettabile (e di fatto irrealizzabile) da qualsiasi altra forza politica mirando (in realtà) solo alla propria crescita presso i tanti scontenti.



Che miri alla propria crescita lo penso pure io, può essere un male, ma anche un bene, la paura dei possibili consensi crescenti al m5s potrebbe spingere i partiti ad un cambiamento radicale e totale, con mosse totalmente inaspettate (in positivo si spera).


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che miri alla propria crescita lo penso pure io, può essere un male, ma anche un bene, la paura dei possibili consensi crescenti al m5s potrebbe spingere i partiti ad un cambiamento radicale e totale, con mosse totalmente inaspettate (in positivo si spera).



Stanis secondo me è un male. Il M5S dovrebbe pensare SUBITO al bene del Paese perché può incidere positivamente sull'azione di un governo. In fondo credo sia quello che gran parte base del movimento voglia.


----------



## Hell Krusty (21 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che miri alla propria crescita lo penso pure io, può essere un male, ma anche un bene, la paura dei possibili consensi crescenti al m5s potrebbe spingere i partiti ad un cambiamento radicale e totale, con mosse totalmente inaspettate (in positivo si spera).


Nel frattempo passano i mesi e rimaniamo senza governo e nuove elezioni costano centinaia di milioni di €.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non bisogna aver lavorato tot tempo e versato dei contributi prima scusa? A me non pare che sia la stessa cosa.
> Io la sapevo così
> 
> 
> ...



Scusa ho risposto dentro il quote


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]

Per me non sono di poco conto le differenze, nel sussidio nuovo si andrebbe ad aiutare tutta la fascia giovane della popolazione che si affaccia alla ricerca del primo impiego che magari deve sottostare a ricatti veri e propri per elemosinare qualche soldo, fascia totalmente esclusa con le norme attuali, le tempistiche di erogazione sono diverse e inoltre una riforma di questo tipo dovrebbe implicare anche un cambiamento dei centri di collocamento.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]
> 
> Per me non sono di poco conto le differenze, nel sussidio nuovo si andrebbe ad aiutare tutta la fascia giovane della popolazione che si affaccia alla ricerca del primo impiego che magari deve sottostare a ricatti veri e propri per elemosinare qualche soldo, fascia totalmente esclusa con le norme attuali, le tempistiche di erogazione sono diverse e inoltre una riforma di questo tipo dovrebbe implicare anche un cambiamento dei centri di collocamento.



Ci puo' stare, ma ad esempio ti chiedo, sai quale e' stata la riforma anti crisi in merito agli stage, portata sotto governo berlusconi? Sempre sul tema occupazione giovanile.


----------



## jaws (21 Marzo 2013)

Si ma rimane sempre un problema; i fondi per dare questi soldi da dove li prendono?


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Si ma rimane sempre un problema; i fondi per dare questi soldi da dove li prendono?



Ma in quell'ottica e' poca cosa. Il punto e' proprio questo: parlano di noccioline mentre i grossi temi non li trattano.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Bersani ha terminato l'incontro....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stanis secondo me è un male. Il M5S dovrebbe pensare SUBITO al bene del Paese perché può incidere positivamente sull'azione di un governo. In fondo credo sia quello che gran parte base del movimento voglia.


Da un punto di vista hai ragione, da un altro però si può pensare anche che fare dei piccoli sacrifici ora ed aspettare possa voler dire ottenere qualcosa di decisamente più importante nel futuro rispetto a quello che magari si può ottenere ora. Un cambiamento che possa durare nel tempo e non solo nel periodo di crisi.
Nel breve termine magari la cosa può avere ripercussioni negative, ma sul lungo periodo? 
A volte è meglio aspettare e pensare ad avere qualcosa di ottimo, che avere qualcosa subito di mediocre.






Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo passano i mesi e rimaniamo senza governo e nuove elezioni costano centinaia di milioni di €.


Come sopra



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ci puo' stare, ma ad esempio ti chiedo, sai quale e' stata la riforma anti crisi in merito agli stage, portata sotto governo berlusconi? Sempre sul tema occupazione giovanile.



I dettagli non me li ricordo, ma parli del limite di tempo riguardo ai neolaureati?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Da un punto di vista hai ragione, da un altro però si può pensare anche che fare dei piccoli sacrifici ora ed aspettare possa voler dire ottenere qualcosa di decisamente più importante nel futuro rispetto a quello che magari si può ottenere ora. Un cambiamento che possa durare nel tempo e non solo nel periodo di crisi.
> Nel breve termine magari la cosa può avere ripercussioni negative, ma sul lungo periodo?
> A volte è meglio aspettare e pensare ad avere qualcosa di ottimo, che avere qualcosa subito di mediocre.
> 
> ...




Stanis ma davvero tu credi che il M5S potrebbe mai avere la maggioranza assoluta dai voti in Parlamento da solo?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Bersani:"Noi, il Pd siamo la prima forza di questo Paese, checché qualcuno dica e siamo la prima coalizione". "Siamo al servizio del cambiamento lavorando su due versanti: governo con proposte per l'avvio di una legislatura in chiave di cambiamento sul piano sociale e sul piano della moralizzazione della vita pubblica".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stanis ma davvero tu credi che il M5S potrebbe mai avere la maggioranza assoluta dai voti in Parlamento da solo?



Nel mio pensiero in realtà non facevo riferimento tanto al m5s, quanto al possibile cambiamento che potrebbe avvenire in generale in tutta la politica.
Come ti ho detto prima, la paura dei consensi al m5s può spingere i partiti classici a migliorarsi con mosse eclatanti, per fare un esempio stupido, alle future elezioni magari nel PD spariscono totalmente gente come bindi finocchiaro franceschini ecc. per far posto a qualcuno di migliore. 
Per dire, pure il PDL ha fatto finta di cambiare a queste elezioni sul discorso degli impresentabili non candidando cosentino e dell'utri

Al prossimo giro magari ci sarà qualcosa di MOLTO più eclatante e sostanziale per far fronte all'avanzata 5 stelle.
Cosa questa che potrebbe portare enormi benefici non credi?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Nel mio pensiero in realtà non facevo riferimento tanto al m5s, quanto al possibile cambiamento che potrebbe avvenire in generale in tutta la politica.
> Come ti ho detto prima, la paura dei consensi al m5s può spingere i partiti classici a migliorarsi con mosse eclatanti, per fare un esempio stupido, alle future elezioni magari nel PD spariscono totalmente bindi finocchiaro franceschini ecc. per far posto a qualcuno di migliore.
> Per dire, pure il PDL ha fatto finta di cambiare a queste elezioni sul discorso degli impresentabili non candidando cosentino e dell'utri
> 
> ...



In astratto, certo, potrebbe essere una strategia ma non credi sia più facile ottenere dei risultati immediati costringendo il PD a confrontarsi subito con il vostro programma adesso che ci siete in forze? Non pensi ci sia il rischio che PD e PDL possano fare un legge elettorale che vi penalizzerebbe in qualche modo?


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Da un punto di vista hai ragione, da un altro però si può pensare anche che fare dei piccoli sacrifici ora ed aspettare possa voler dire ottenere qualcosa di decisamente più importante nel futuro rispetto a quello che magari si può ottenere ora. Un cambiamento che possa durare nel tempo e non solo nel periodo di crisi.
> Nel breve termine magari la cosa può avere ripercussioni negative, ma sul lungo periodo?
> A volte è meglio aspettare e pensare ad avere qualcosa di ottimo, che avere qualcosa subito di mediocre.
> 
> ...



Perfetto. Ne sai già più di moltissimi. Perchè? Perchè era una goccia nel mare nella manovra finanziaria. Ha avuto degli impatti sui giovani? Sì (buoni e cattivi). Trascurabili in un'ottica di economica del paese? Direi proprio di sì.

Qua invece i "noccioli duri" se così si possono definire, del movimento, a livello economico,sono un reddito di cittadinanza (cioè una modifica al sussidio di disoccupazione, ma evidentemente faceva poca presa definire una cosa per quello che è) e l'abolizione dell'imu (cosa già trita e ritrita, e già fatta Ma non era il nuovo che avanza?) Poi il buio totale. 

Più ci penso più capisco che è completamente privo di logica credere nel movimento. E' veramente una setta religiosa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In astratto, certo, potrebbe essere una strategia ma non credi sia più facile ottenere dei risultati immediati costringendo il PD a confrontarsi con subito con il vostro programma adesso che ci siete in forze? Non pensi ci sia il rischio che PD e PDL possano fare un legge elettorale che vi penalizzerebbe in qualche modo?



Si può essere vero quello che dici, ma come ti ho detto prima le cose possono essere viste in modo diverso in base a punti di vista diversi.
La visuale che guarda "dal punto m5s" è quella che ti ho esposto prima e non è detto che sarà giusta, ma ciò non toglie che possa anche verificarsi l'ipotesi diversa però.
In sostanza ad ora non abbiamo certezze, vediamo come si evolve la cosa, credo che nel giro di poco comunque si capirà come andranno le cose, a partire dalla fine delle consultazioni e alle elezioni del prossimo presidente della repubblica


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si può essere vero quello che dici, ma come ti ho detto prima le cose possono essere viste in modo diverso in base a punti di vista diversi.
> La visuale che guarda "dal punto m5s" è quella che ti ho esposto prima e non è detto che sarà giusta, ma ciò non toglie che possa anche verificarsi l'ipotesi diversa però.
> In sostanza ad ora non abbiamo certezze, vediamo come si evolve la cosa, credo che nel giro di poco comunque si capirà come andranno le cose, a partire dalla fine delle consultazioni e alle elezioni del prossimo presidente della repubblica



Domani ne sapremo di più. Napolitano prenderà la sua decisione.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Napolitano: "Ora le mie decisioni"

La Repubblica


----------



## smallball (21 Marzo 2013)

credo a questo punto si vada verso incarico istituzionale


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> credo a questo punto si vada verso incarico istituzionale



Secondo me incarica Bersani per un mandato esplorativo.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me incarica Bersani per un mandato esplorativo.



Molto probabile


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Molto probabile



Di fatto è una scelta quasi obbligata in questa fase.


----------



## smallball (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di fatto è una scelta quasi obbligata in questa fase.


e se non trova nessuna maggioranza??


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> e se non trova nessuna maggioranza??



....la palla ripassa a Napolitano che dopo un nuovo breve giro di consultazioni tenterà di trovare qualcuno per un Governo "istituzionale".


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2013)

Dal sito Ansa: Bersani convocato per le 17 al Quirinale.


----------



## smallball (22 Marzo 2013)

probabile mandato esplorativo


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> probabile mandato esplorativo



Tutto come previsto.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2013)

Conferito l'incarico esplorativo a Bersani.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Conferito l'incarico esplorativo a Bersani.



Quanto durerà?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quanto durerà?



Di norma entro pochi giorni dovrebbe sciogliere la riserva.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Marzo 2013)

Ma Bersani non ha già esplorato abbastanza in questi giorni?


----------



## juventino (22 Marzo 2013)

Ma che senso ha?Cioè è palese che Bersani non ha la maggioranza.


----------



## smallball (22 Marzo 2013)

a meno di accordi col Pdl non vedo vie di uscita


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha?Cioè è palese che Bersani non ha la maggioranza.



La prassi prevede questo tipo di incarico. Solo dopo Napolitano può tentare altre strade.


----------



## cris (23 Marzo 2013)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Ne sai già più di moltissimi. Perchè? Perchè era una goccia nel mare nella manovra finanziaria. Ha avuto degli impatti sui giovani? Sì (buoni e cattivi). Trascurabili in un'ottica di economica del paese? Direi proprio di sì.
> 
> Qua invece i "noccioli duri" se così si possono definire, del movimento, a livello economico,sono un reddito di cittadinanza (cioè una modifica al sussidio di disoccupazione, ma evidentemente faceva poca presa definire una cosa per quello che è) e l'abolizione dell'imu (cosa già trita e ritrita, e già fatta Ma non era il nuovo che avanza?) Poi il buio totale.
> 
> Più ci penso più capisco che è completamente privo di logica credere nel movimento. E' veramente una setta religiosa.


ok.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> 
> ok.



Noto come sempre una pletora di argomentazioni da parte dei grillini. Io ho posto delle tematiche, mesi fa, alle quali la massima risposta è stata "la tua è teoria, la realtà è diversa". Cosa vi devo dire?


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi, vi faccio una proposta, se si fanno nuove elezioni.

Mi candido io, faccio campagna solo sul web, non chiedo un soldo ai cittadini, e vi dico il mio programma:

- Meno tasse per tutti
- Più sviluppo per il paese
- Più energia verde, a basso costo
- Taglio dei parlamentari, degli sprechi e in generale del superfluo statale
- Lotta all'evasione e alle posizioni di monopolio improprio
- Misure per uscire dalla crisi
- Posto fisso garantito con adeguamento dello stipendio al costo della vita

Preciso che non ho mai avuto nessun ruolo politico in nessun partito, niente tessera di partito nè altro.


Sono il nuovo che avanza.


Mi votate?


----------



## jaws (23 Marzo 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, vi faccio una proposta, se si fanno nuove elezioni.
> 
> Mi candido io, faccio campagna solo sul web, non chiedo un soldo ai cittadini, e vi dico il mio programma:
> 
> ...



Se ci aggiungi più donne per tutti io ti voto


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2013)

Secondo Il Fatto Quotidiani Maroni ed il PDL sarebbero pronti a votare la fiducia ad un governo Bersani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Il Fatto Quotidiani Maroni ed il PDL sarebbero pronti a votare la fiducia ad un governo Bersani.



L'unica condizione è che Bersani abbia accettato Gianni Letta come presidente della repubblica e che abbia garantito al PDL-Lega almeno due-tre ministri importanti.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se ci aggiungi più donne per tutti io ti voto



Va bene ci metto anche quelle, dai.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'unica condizione è che Bersani abbia accettato Gianni Letta come presidente della repubblica e che abbia garantito al PDL-Lega almeno due-tre ministri importanti.



Gianni Letta è uomo troppo vicino a Silvio, al massimo Bersani accetterebbe Giuliano Amato.


----------



## smallball (23 Marzo 2013)

se solo intravedesse la possibilita' di formare il Governo,pur di evitare l'inevitabile e giusta resa dei conti,potrebbe anche accettare Gianni Letta


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> se solo intravedesse la possibilita' di formare il Governo,pur di evitare l'inevitabile e giusta resa dei conti,potrebbe anche accettare Gianni Letta



...io continuo a credere che Berlusconi sia quello che teme di più nuove elezioni subito quindi farà nascere il Governo Bersani comunque.


----------



## smallball (23 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...io continuo a credere che Berlusconi sia quello che teme di più nuove elezioni subito quindi farà nascere il Governo Bersani comunque.




Le temerebbe in caso di uscita di scena del piacentino,e il contestuale arrivo di Matteo Renzi,in caso contrario credo non sarebbe contrario ad eventuali elezioni con Bersani e questa vetusta obsoleta classe dirigente in sella al Pd


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2013)

Riuscirà Bersani a far nascere un Governo? Rispondete al sondaggio.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Marzo 2013)

Sarà un tonfo clamoroso,senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sarà un tonfo clamoroso,senza ombra di dubbio.



Non ne sarei così sicuro. Berlusconi minaccia ma, secondo me, non vuole andare subito ad elezioni. Per lui è meglio tenersi Bersani che rischiare di ritrovarsi Grillo non credi?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2013)

Impazza il totoministri, il Corriere pubblica dei nomi:

Vedi l'allegato 420


----------



## Tobi (24 Marzo 2013)

Dio mio Bersani premier. Il peggiore dei mali


----------



## juventino (24 Marzo 2013)

Bersani non otterrà mai la maggioranza a meno che non lo appoggi pure il Pdl.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bersani non otterrà mai la maggioranza a meno che non lo appoggi pure il Pdl.



Secondo L'Espresso per arrivare alla maggioranza al Senato Bersani dovrebbe affidarsi al Gal, il gruppo Grandi autonomie e liberta ai dieci voti dei nuovi 'Responsabili' ed ai 21 di Monti.


----------



## runner (25 Marzo 2013)

il problema è che c' è troppo astio e cattiveria e poca voglia di mettersi tutti attorno a un tavolo per mettere mano a qualche legge che potrebbe migliorare il nostro paese

le parole di Squinzi ieri sono state chiare e se non lo capiscono sarà un problema

ma ai problemi esistono soluzioni da attuare assolutamente


----------



## smallball (25 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo L'Espresso per arrivare alla maggioranza al Senato Bersani dovrebbe affidarsi al Gal, il gruppo Grandi autonomie e liberta ai dieci voti dei nuovi 'Responsabili' ed ai 21 di Monti.


in pratica utilizzare il vecchio manuale Cencelli...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> in pratica utilizzare il vecchio manuale Cencelli...



...vecchio? Non è mai stato abbandonato.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2013)

Dal sito Ansa: La proposta di Berlusconi: 'Bersani con Alfano vice'


----------



## juventino (25 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito Ansa: La proposta di Berlusconi: 'Bersani con Alfano vice'



Vuole tenere a bagnomaria Bersani per poi far cadere il governo e vincere alle urne. Fossi stato Bersani mi sarei dimesso subito dopo il risultato elettorale.


----------



## smallball (25 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vuole tenere a bagnomaria Bersani per poi far cadere il governo e vincere alle urne. Fossi stato Bersani mi sarei dimesso subito dopo il risultato elettorale.



C'e' la colla su quelle poltrone..si fa molta fatica a scendere


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2013)

Bersani e Alfano ahahahha ..aspetta che rido per 3 giorni ahahha


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2013)

Pd, Bersani: "No a scambi per il Quirinale". 
Renzi non va: "Ma resto leale a Pierluigi"

La Repubblica


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2013)

Alfano: “Collaborazione o si torni al voto”

Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2013)

Bersani: 'Chi dice no, lo dice al Paese. Attendo risposte da forze politiche poi domani al Colle'.

Ansa


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2013)

L'incontro Pd-5 Stelle: nulla di fatto
Crimi: «Ma senza Bersani è un'altra storia»

Corriere della Sera


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Da Sky: Napolitano avvierà subito nuove verifiche.


----------



## Lollo7zar (28 Marzo 2013)

Ora sarà sicuramente un governo dell'inciucio ma senza bersani premier...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Ora sarà sicuramente un governo dell'inciucio ma senza bersani premier...



Le elezioni sono più vicine, secondo me.


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Marzo 2013)

Ancora??


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2013)

Pazzesco. Solo in Italia...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Solo in Italia...



.....è pensare che qualcuno festeggia in questo momento....

Chiudo questo topic dato che vi è collegato il sondaggio ormai superato.


----------

